# Mt Diablo Scenic Blvd Resurfaced!



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

Just like the title says, Mt Diablo Scenic Blvd has been resurfaced. No more potholes! I rode it this morning and the difference is huge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Is that the road from Southgate? Think I saw a pic of that on Fast Freddy's Facebook page.


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

It's the road between Athenian School and the South gate.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

It is nice. I'm still wondering if they're going to take care of some of the Northgate road before the Tour stage. Hitting some of those holes at race pace could be a shock for some riders.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

w-g said:


> It is nice. I'm still wondering if they're going to take care of some of the Northgate road before the Tour stage. Hitting some of those holes at race pace could be a shock for some riders.


Yeah, although most holes are marked with paint, that wont help you in a peloton. Doubt it gets patched up, but we can cross our fingers.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

NG is particularly bad when leaving and about 1/4 mile from the gate...some pretty bad holes right by the cow pasture. It's fast there too...not sure if they're going to fix this or not but it could be bad in a big pack.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Video report


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

rollin' so smooth that deer didnt hear ya coming! ha


----------

